# Do you open links in a chat room/forum?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Some years ago, I was in a "chronic pain" chat room. I clicked on a link. My computer started to slow down. Then there was no response. When I tried restarting the computer, after a slow start my password wasn't accepted. So, I had to take it to a fix'em up shop. It would have been a bit costly to get everything back. And at that time, I had a 'cash flow' problem-no cash was flowing my way. So, I just got a working computer back. He told me, " Never, ever, click on a link" in a chat room/forum. I've followed his advice since, I don't open links in chat rooms/forums. Do you open links in a chat room/forum?

[While I'm in a forum now, I understand most managers have malware protection. And I hold the managers of this forum in high esteem.  But where there's a will; there's a hack.)


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2017)

I haven't seen a chat room in many years,  don't recall clicking on any links. I have here- never even gave it a thought. hmmmm


----------

